# Entry level SLR, Complete confused!!



## Ganeshkumar (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I have been using Olympus C450z Camera for the past 7 years.

Now looking to change my camera, but completely confused over it. My budget is less than 28K... I will be happier to make the spending as less possible. 

Looked at Canon EOS 1000D, felt good for 20K from letsbuy.com after 15% cashback coupon. But, i eliminated this option in video department. 

Now looking at the EOS 1100D, 26.5K - 2K = 24.5K, is it good to go ?

Which is the best place to buy camera, India or US ? I see, 1100D is expensive in US, whereas Panasonic FZ35 is very cheaper in US. (Here it is 25K, but in US its just arnd 300$) So, is it brand to decide where is cheaper ?

I am casual photographer... like to try hands in SLR... Currently my budget is very limited...  I would like to shoot videos also... 


Any other model, I should consider, please advice...


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2011)

for ur budget its one -on-one D3100 vs 1100D

Just compare these 2 for now

BTW if u r just a casual photographer dont go DSLR way...its costly...sometimes not easy to change lens and u miss the chance..ex normal lens can not take macro shots and macro can not take normal ones...soo I miss soo many shots coz of this..

just coz my D3100 have soo poor range with 18-55 that I cant just shoot a single bird  I am getting a 55-200 zoom lens costing another 11k

But if really want to learn photography in depth...just get the cheapest DSLR...even 2nd hand will do...get some used lenses and start shooting..

Else Just get FZ45 or Canon SX30IS type of cams with good quality and great zoom...u would be satisfied


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Sujoyp...
This is really a needed reply for me... 

My brother is still inclined towrds DSLR, but i am moving away from DSLR. So decided to plan the buy after a month or two.

Thanks,
Ganesh


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

Can anybody tell me how is Nikon P500 ?

I need Good low light shot and decent video recording apart from great day light shot.. 

I am planning to order it in US, as I see point and shoot super zoom cameras are cheaper there...


----------



## Sounava (May 21, 2011)

If you want good low light shot then forget about compact cams. Go for DSLR. Since you want good low light photos + good video, I would suggest go for D3100.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2011)

yaah for low light forget p&s ...all r poor in low light..

DSLR r just too good in low light

Donno y but D3100 perform good with 50mm 1.8 in videos but it cant autofocus it...I have to manually focus each every thing...
Just dont consider video here


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2011)

Ahhhhh.. Everything I can't get in one.. it seems..  

Sony A390 for 350$..... but no video support... so kicked it out....

Now thinking of A560 for 530$ (Good buy??)  or any sony cams you would recommend ?? below 600$ ?? I am getting sony cams with high discount... 

Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2011)

For Sony get Alfa A55 ...thats the latest tech from sony...very good performance...can beat even canon 550D in some ways


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2011)

@Sujoyp... 

Man, I need something inside by budget... A55 is around 800$  :O :O :O

I am getting 15-25% discount..


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2011)

bro lets be clear about this...Sony SLR dont have market in India...just drop the idea...if u can bring ur lenses from US..u can freely get Sony SLRs..

Stick to Nikon Canon in india...Nikon D3100 or canon 1100 r not poor in any sense...just that in DSLR u have to continuously invest...

In SLR world u need good support of market for lenses, adapters, accessories like hood, battery, chargers etc, lens protectors...and in India its difficult to find all these for Sony SLRs

Just trying to help u out dont get demotivated


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2011)

Thanks ji... 

I moved away from DSLR...

But, seeing that tempting offer i was thinking about it...  Alpha A560 for 530$... market price around 700$... make me tempt. 

I understand your practical advice to our scenario... which i could not read it in reviews!! 

(Off-topic: Our profile picture similar..  )


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2011)

I would say go for Canon 1100D+ kit lens & get Canon EF 50mm f/1.8(Rs.4,8K) lens for low light.


----------



## Sounava (May 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Donno y but D3100 perform good with 50mm 1.8 in videos but it cant autofocus it...I have to manually focus each every thing...
> Just dont consider video here


D3100 do not have in body focus motor so it will not autofocus AF lenses. It will autofocus AF-S lenses.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2011)

Sounava said:


> If you want good low light shot then forget about compact cams. Go for DSLR. Since you want good low light photos + good video, I would suggest go for D3100.



Thanks for reply... 


Ok, let me realign my requirements 
Average to Descent low light photos needed... 

Nikon P500 or Canon SX30 or Panasonic Z45 (Correct one?? )
advice...

I saw some reviews... 
In snapsort.... P500 has leading edge... 
Nikon P500

What you guys say?

I have also  another idea...
Get sub 250$ point and shoot now.. and get a DSLR by year end...  

Any 3 recommendations in this below 15K segment ?
I have shortlisted currently, 
Sony H70... 
Fuji S series...
(How are these, Fuji S Series.. they are so cheap.. S4000, 30X zoom 14 MP @ 230$, amazon :O :O  Is it worth, going >???)

Yes.. am sitting on wall.. 


Please bare with me.. and answer all or as many questions possible.. 



Cool G5 said:


> I would say go for Canon 1100D+ kit lens & get Canon EF 50mm f/1.8(Rs.4,8K) lens for low light.



G5, No SLR's for now... If I get it with great deal... I would go... Else, I am putting DSLR in hold...


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

@G5 I understand that 50mm 1.8 + DSLR is great combo...but then if budget is 25k its not possible

Also u can not use DSLR body+50mm alone...u will lose on wide coverage

@Sounava....I am sorry if I sounded like a noob...actually I wanted to say that D3100+50mm 1.8 is a great combo for video but u have to manually focus

@Ganeshkumar 	
 I will do some search and reply tomorrow about ur selection ...and yaah profile is similer...is it ur cat??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2011)

Actually, 
In my brief research, A560 is better except for its video. It also lacks auto focus during video recording. Obvious, support in India. 

@Sujoy
Sure Thanks... I will be waiting... 

Yep, that cat was orphaned and was staying at my home for a couple of week , while someone took it away...


----------



## Sounava (May 22, 2011)

@ Ganeshkumar:

1. Do not ever use that snapsort website. The site is absolutely bogus. Merely comparing some of the specs does not conclude anything.

2. If you want to buy Superzoom (be it P500, SX30 IS, HS10 or whatever), go for the Panasonic FZ45/FZ40 (same camera, different names in different location) eyes closed. You may feel that you will not need any other camera at all.

3. If you do not want humongous amount of zoom, and if you do not like the fact that DSLRs are bulky and are a lot of investment in terms of lenses, filters etc, you may consider buying the S95 or G12. These cameras are extremely good in low light and are compacts. 

4. Canon IXUS 115HS (if you dont want monster zoom) or Canon SX130 IS (caution: uses AA batteries). The fujifilm S series cameras sure look promising, but there are no proper reviews available anywhere. 
[Let sujoyp suggest Sony alternatives.]

5. Do not consider buying from US if you do not get international warranty. It is as good as buying from the grey market then.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me a good review site holding a review of P500? I am used with dpreview, but can't find it there.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

@itthehappy look here ->Nikon Coolpix P500 Digital Camera review - Trusted Reviews

Ok soo here P500 review says good ISO performance and nice quality upto ISO3200

Conclusion - I will write preference

1. FZ45
2. P500
3. SX30IS

but I will say all 3 have some problem or the other...I would say get FZ45 for its good low light shooting ...and option to take pics in RAW..also 24x zoom is enough...even its very difficult to take shots handheld at that zoom


----------



## p!e (May 22, 2011)

Hi,
Canon sx 300 is has the poorest low light performance also the images look grainy even at 200 ISO.Nikon p500 has some battery issues (read somewhere in dpreview.com forums).Panasonic seems to be good.
You can also check Sony HX 1.Although a newer version Sony HX 100v has been anounced but not launched in INDIA.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

p!e said:


> Hi,
> Canon sx 300 is has the poorest low light performance also the images look grainy even at 200 ISO.Nikon p500 has some battery issues (read somewhere in dpreview.com forums).Panasonic seems to be good.
> You can also check Sony HX 1.Although a newer version Sony HX 100v has been anounced but not launched in INDIA.



I agree to what u said


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2011)

Ok, so go for Canon SX30IS or maybe even Canon S95/Canon G11(I would recommend this one highly if you don't mind less zoom. Its better in low light.)

But again a DSLR performs superbly in low light & moving object.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 23, 2011)

Hi... Thanks a lot all... 

Now I am thinking of going for Panasonic FZ45/40... But sad thing is No price difference between India & US..  

I will also get to know discount price of Sony HX100... and may go if I get some good discounts... 
Anybody, give me the preference priority of HX100.. in the above list of FZ40, P500 and SX30... .? I am also looking at its reviews.... 

@Sounava
If camera comes with AA Battery, isn't that a positive thing ? As, we can get its recharge batteries in most of the shops...!!


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi... Thanks a lot all...
> 
> Now I am thinking of going for Panasonic FZ45/40... But sad thing is No price difference between India & US..
> 
> ...




Ok I will also see if sony HX100 its good enough...BTW AA cell is a thing of past...takes 12-15 hrs to recharge...and then it have less life I think...someone please confirm??
Better LI-Ion cells r cool, long life, easy to charge, never leaks...


----------



## p!e (May 23, 2011)

Hi Ganesh,
One of the positive aspect of the Sony HX100v is that it's quite FAST.
It has burst rate 10 fps at full resolution 16 MP.It also has GPS and Compass Built in.
Other features include Shooting 3D images,High Resolution Panorama Mode,3D Panorama,9 Point Auto Focus,Mode 1080p recording in 16:9 aspect ratio @  60 fps.
The sad thing is Sony HX 100v has very few reviews on the net.

@ Sujoyp yes the AA batteries surely seem out of date, though Traveling photographers still look for them because the ease of use to carry them.


----------



## Sounava (May 23, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi... Thanks a lot all...
> 
> Now I am thinking of going for Panasonic FZ45/40... But sad thing is No price difference between India & US..
> 
> ...


About AA: Depends upon you. For me, AA batteries are quite a hassle to carry around. Mind you, normal Eveready or Nippo etc will not work. You need Duracell. Or you will have to buy rechargeable NiMH batteries (this is a much better option).


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 23, 2011)

Hi...

Yes, I also saw 3D photos in Alpha series.. whats that ?? I googled didnt get useful info... 
GPS & compass looks kewl.. but dont know how much we will be using... as it shuld drain our battery.... 

Thanks Guys... 

Probably... I hv to place order by tomo... still i am oscillating .....


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2011)

ok lets start voting then

My vote FZ45


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 23, 2011)

Sujoy... Whats that 3D photos... throw some light..


----------



## Sounava (May 23, 2011)

^ Keep your mind away from 3D photos and all such gimmick 

Anyway, my vote: G12 > S95 > FZ45


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2011)

Ok let me ask u when r u getting ur Rs.2-3 lac 3D setup for home As soon as u get it get a 3D cam too along with it

@Sounava ...u have selected some excellent low light shooters...I knew about them but they r not at all popular among general public


----------



## Sounava (May 23, 2011)

^ He he I think G12 will serve his purpose really well! It also has 28-140mm lens which in zoom terms is quite decent too!


----------



## p!e (May 23, 2011)

My vote for low light goes to
Nikon p7000 for comparatively low price and decent 7x optical zoom.
For pics check on flickr.com


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Ok let me ask u when r u getting ur Rs.2-3 lac 3D setup for home As soon as u get it get a 3D cam too along with it



Lol!! 




Sounava said:


> ^ He he I think G12 will serve his purpose really well! It also has 28-140mm lens which in zoom terms is quite decent too!



It looks simple for its capability... :O:O
I too was looking its reviews & snaps in flikr.. looks kewl...  But its 500$... 



p!e said:


> My vote for low light goes to
> Nikon p7000 for comparatively low price and decent 7x optical zoom.
> For pics check on flickr.com



Yep.. saw it looks kewl.. but its same segment of G12...  i think...

Thanks guyss for recommendations... 

My budget has been restricted not more than 400$.. this time.. So no DSLR... No high end compact cameras...  

I am also thinkin to get some basic ones.. and get a DSLR by year end... 

----------------

Hi All.... 

Ahhhhh... Am I going to Buy camera!!!??!! Am not sure.... 

Regarding the Bridge/Super zoom camera... I found a thread in dpreview... PLease have a look... Fuji HS10/20 also seems better..... 
*The Best Super Zoom(IQ) : My Concluions* [Page 1]: Fujifilm Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

-------------

Guys....

Also pls tell me... 

Sony H70 or HX7v ??
Both same price... 
First One CCD, later one CMOS... 
Each type of sensor has its advantage.. which one between two will you select ?

And one general query, why doesn't companies design point and shoot with big size sensors (like in DSLR)... as I read the size of sensor plays a role in image quality.. 
May be i sound noob.. but beg excuse.. 

----
Back with a question... 

I like these snaps with S2500HD, you guys ??
Flickr: The Finepix S2500HD users ONLY Pool


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2011)

look bro more choices more confusion...Fuji HS20 was good but I read everywhere that its pic quality is very poor after ISO 400...where pic quality of P500 is good upto ISO1600...soo Drop HS20

Ok next

now y do u want a SOny H70 or Hx7V they r not in the league of what we discussed untill now...ok next

Look I simply say that its the photographer who takes the pic not the cam...soo better get a cam and start taking pics..

ooh u want a small cam with DSLR sensor right 
*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilmx100/images/frontpage3a-001.jpg
Fujifilm FinePix X100 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review
And its released last month with price tag of $1300


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> look bro more choices more confusion...Fuji HS20 was good but I read everywhere that its pic quality is very poor after ISO 400...where pic quality of P500 is good upto ISO1600...soo Drop HS20
> 
> Ok next
> 
> ...



I am not going for any of the high end cameras... for now...  

As Plan B, I am going for some basic point and shoot... probably Sony H70... I will be getting it for 180$... 

1300$ :O:O 
i have to know.. why is that so much price gap... i will google it... 

You didnt answer about flickr link of s2500HD... (My be i am trouble you lot.. ... excuse) 

And regarding Fuji HS20... there is contradiction... the thread i gave above... tells... its best for low light... better than... panasonic too...  

(this discussion may be useful for others who look into these segments.. atleast...  )


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2011)

yup i read that thread...and they were discussing that its the best...but if u read reviews in dpreview or some good sites like cnet.com they say it have poor and grainy pic quality but good features

Sorry dont know much about H70 and Hx7v...will see later


----------



## Sounava (May 25, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> And one general query, why doesn't companies design point and shoot with big size sensors (like in DSLR)... as I read the size of sensor plays a role in image quality..
> May be i sound noob.. but beg excuse..


Sensors of G12, Pana LX5 etc are larger than general point and shoots. P7000 sensor size is same as other point and shoots and smaller than that of G12 etc.

When the sensor size is large, the lenses will have to make a larger image circle to cover the entire sensor. This will make the lenses big(ger) and you will no longer get what is called "superzoom". Ever imagined why you don't get DSLR lenses with such humongous amounts of zoom? Exactly the same reason. For example in the HS20, the lens is just a meagre 4.2mm to 126mm lens. The sensor size is so small that applying the crop factor the lens acts as 24mm to 720mm lens.


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2011)

> Ever imagined why you don't get DSLR lenses with such humongous amounts of zoom? Exactly the same reason. For example in the HS20, the lens is just a meagre 4.2mm to 126mm lens. The sensor size is so small that applying the crop factor the lens acts as 24mm to 720mm lens.



interesting info...thanks


----------



## Sounava (May 26, 2011)

^ You're welcome


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 27, 2011)

Hi Guys... 

I have placed order for FZ40 in ebay US.

Will post, once I get it.

Hope, I wont get any trouble getting compatible battery after 2,3 years... 

I had dilemma over FZ35, while ordering... As FZ35 comes 75$ cheaper in ebay and it is lighter and smaller relatively to FZ40. But finally went for FZ40.

Thanks all guys.


----------



## Sounava (May 27, 2011)

Wow congrats


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2011)

congrats bro...when will u get in in hand??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 27, 2011)

Thankssss 

Probably by, June 5th/6th. Long wait... 

It seems some month earlier, FZ45 has been sold for 360$... but now they are in demand. Price shooting....  

Read as, manufacturing has been affected  by Japan quake.. 

-----

Ahhh... I didnt notice that.. the item listed in ebay is of type 'Opened but new'... 

So, my frnd ... didnt ordered... 

But good thing is ... 

Now i find a deal in amazon... FZ40 for 330$... 
But before ordering it.. my frnd went to bed.. 

Tonight, I wil ask my frnd to order it... paying extra for fast shipment... lets see.. whether i can catch that deall..  :-/


----------



## Sounava (May 27, 2011)

^ All the best  Good thing you noticed it eBay!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2011)

Finally ordered and the item also shipped.... 

PNY P-SDH16G10-XLR133-EF 16GB Professional Series SDHC Class 10 Memory Card
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ40 14.1 Megapixel Digital Camera - Black 

With 1-3day shipping for 370$.


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2011)

Great soo how much is total cost in INR


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2011)

it shuld come near to 17K....


----------



## sydbarett (May 30, 2011)

Congrats on the Panny. Did you consider Olympus's pen series by any chance ? They are not heavy like DSLRs but offer good scope for experimentation to casual photographers.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2011)

olympus pen series is fantastic but again its costly and u have to purchase new lenses..
my next slr would surely be a Sony nex or oly Pen or panasonic G-series mini-slr


----------



## Sounava (May 30, 2011)

^ Why do you want to change systems? Invest the money in lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ Why do you want to change systems? Invest the money in lenses.



It was just a casual statement...I hope nikon launches a f mount Nex-type SLR so that I could get it 2-3 years down the line..


----------



## Sounava (May 31, 2011)

Those "NEX" types are not SLR's  Those are called EVILs = Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2011)

I know, I have read about it...they dont have a shutter in them...I liked Sony's translucent shutter Idea of A55


----------



## Sounava (May 31, 2011)

^ EVILs dont have _mirrors_. That why there is no "reflex" thing ans so these are not SLRs. Sony A55 has a translucent _mirror_. How can shutters be translucent.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All...

I got my camera... finally.. 

FZ40... 

Thanks for all help... 

Just started playing with it...


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

^^congrats


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 8, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi...
> 
> Yes, I also saw 3D photos in Alpha series.. whats that ?? I googled didnt get useful info...
> GPS & compass looks kewl.. but dont know how much we will be using... as it shuld drain our battery....
> ...





Ganeshkumar said:


> Sujoy... Whats that 3D photos... throw some light..





Sounava said:


> ^ Keep your mind away from 3D photos and all such gimmick
> 
> Anyway, my vote: G12 > S95 > FZ45



[YOUTUBE]Fma9R8JXwEs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]A-O8IKqn7eA[/YOUTUBE]

Watch the second video in Youtube, youtube 3D is not being embedded 



Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I got my camera... finally..
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2011)

@ganesh congrats bro...now take some nice snaps and post them in photography thread 

@sriharsha_madineni will check your link at home...but will I be able to see the 3D effect or that also need a 3D screen


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 8, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @ganesh congrats bro...now take some nice snaps and post them in photography thread
> 
> @sriharsha_madineni will check your link at home...but will I be able to see the 3D effect or that also need a 3D screen


hehe no need of it, any home made cheap 3d glasses will do


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Sriharsha for sharing the video clips.. 

@Sujoyp & Faun,
Thanks.... 
I will share it... As of now, I am trying indoors only... Will be trying outdoor ones... this weekend...  And will post it.. .


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats Ganeshkumar. I'm a bit late in the party. So post some pics from your new gadget in the photography thread.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks G5....

Not much time with my Camera till now... I am trying the same shot with varying setting and learning photography...


----------

